# I was robbed



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Someone stole my wallet while I was out and that had the 500 that i got from selling the gt-8.Only reason I sold that beautiful thing was so I could be out of debt and now im worse off than ever. i just want things to go well for once.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

...ouch


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Major bummer man... sorry to hear that


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

Like they picked it right out of your pocket? That's messed up.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I hope you called the credit card companies to try and track him...and close down your credit card account...


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

It was on top of one of my large speakers (home theater) with the money in it and the blind was open. I went to ask the people upstairs something (i live in a sectioned off basement flat) and was gone for about 45 minutes. Aren't I happy. Not helping that I have to step around a shitload of broken glass (yeah i was pissed last night) to use the comp.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey sincron....
thats a bummer man....But I know how you feel...
I have crappy luck too...
but if there is a bright side to this its maybe the person who robbed you will
have some bad luck of their own....
lets all wish the robber some bad luck together.....its a kharma thing...

still sorry to hear about it ....and the gt-8...

Auger


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I actually realized karma is BS. I've had a horrid life with many tries to end it (one last night). Shit never "pans out". Just a stupid silly game.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I belive in Jesus..not karma


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

im pretty much anti-religion. i like it if it makes people happy but too often it's used as an excuse to descriminate or worse. humans are vile creatures. im just gonna sell my whole guitar rig and give up on music.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Never put money in my wallet. I put it in my pocket. They have to steal my pants if they want it.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Never put money in my wallet. I put it in my pocket. They have to steal my pants if they want it.


Yeah but Im 6'2 and weigh 140. I can easily be assaulted.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

SinCron said:


> im pretty much anti-religion. i like it if it makes people happy but too often it's used as an excuse to descriminate or worse. humans are vile creatures. im just gonna sell my whole guitar rig and give up on music.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! You cant do that....go emo if you have to (jk)...but dont give up music! I know its hard to see any good coming out of this...but dont focus on your circumstances.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

SinCron said:


> Yeah but Im 6'2 and weigh 140. I can easily be assaulted.


carry a taser 





or better yet....















a CD of shania twain to use as a type of throwing blade.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey man......I know it not an easy situation but try be positive! If you think negative, bad things will happen to you all the time. Learn from your mistakes and you will go far. Don't sell off your equipment for financial reasons. You are way better off working more hours or find a part time job.

Hard work pays off in the end. Don't give up.:rockon:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

I see in your profile you are 21. Dont give up that easily! Press on! We all go through hard times, some of us harder than others, but still try and press on. Dont let your troubles get you down...



If you keep it up I will have to do a cover of "lean on me"...and trust me...youd don't want to hear that haha


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Write some blues!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Just when you think it couldn't get any worse or your wondering if it is all worth it.... there comes a little hope or happiness.... grab it and go with it. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

+1  great advice


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> im pretty much anti-religion. i like it if it makes people happy but too often it's used as an excuse to descriminate or worse.


Yeah man, religion is balls. I believe in Jesus. But not religion.


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

hey sincron....I used to live in fairview area of Halifax....
sorry about the kharma comment...
I was just trying to sympathize with you....
I know times can be tough...losing 500 bucks can be tough too....
giving up your music...wont make you feel any better....trust me..

try to stay positive....
keep on playing when you can...
I used to let all my disappointments get to me....ie somebody ripped me off...
or screwed me over....someone accused me of something I didnt do...

now I just dont give a sh-t and I move on....
people basically suck...(except for guitar players...lol)

and with every occurance my blues playing has gotten better....
and I stronger willed....

dont give up to easily.....press on...

lots of good people on here that can relate....

still drillin
Auger


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Sorry if I came off as a bit of a douche. I call the hotline, cops took me to the hospital, released me and now I have a psych appointment sometime today.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Hey man, good luck with the appointment today. You have my msn if you ever want to talk.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

auger said:


> .................
> 
> and with every occurance my blues playing has gotten better....
> and I stronger willed....


Right on Auger! Music is your power, nobody can take it from you but don't ever give it up.

Good luck SinC


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

hang in there man, thieves suck and shyte happens, don't let it bring you down:wave:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

*UP date*

Hey man
give us an update

still hanging in there?

ps cheap gear is better than no gear

cheers
RIFF WRATH


----------

